# [SOLVED] How much milli amps required to charge 3G Iphone vs. 3 GS Phone ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have an Iphone 3G which charges with my adapter, but 3GS doesn't charge.


The adapter specifrications here-

Specifications
Model	WS9269

Color	On Demand

Alternative Colors	Black, Green, Kitty Pink, Purple, Red, White, Orange

AC Home Wall Charger Adapter + 3 in 1 USB Charging Cable

Compatibility AC Home Wall Charger Adapter:
Can be used as universal USB charger for other MP3, MP4 and etc.

3 in 1 USB Charging Cable:
Port 1:
iPhone 1/3G/3GS/4/4S
iPod 3/4/Classic/Mini
iPod Nano 1/2/3/4/5/6
iPod Touch 1/2/3/4

Port 2:
iPhone 5/5s/5c
iPod Touch 5
iPod Nano 7

Port 3:
Samsung/Google/Nokia/HTC/LG/Sony/BlackBerry

Charger Adapter Input	AC110V-240V

Charger Adapter Output	5V/1000mA

Size and Weight	AC Home Wall Charger Adapter:
Length: 1.3 in./3.3 cm
Width: 1.3 in./3.4 cm
Height(include): 1.3 in./3.3 cm
Weight: 0.85 oz/24 g

USB Cable:
0.82 ft./0.25 m











I would like to know why my 3G IPhone would charge but my 3GS Iphone won't charge ? Does my 3GS Iphone require more milli amps to charge it than
3G or are they the same ? When I charge from a usb cable to power bar that has usb jacks both iphones able to charge. The powerbar output in usb is the same 5V/1000mA as adapter.

Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: How much milli amps required to charge 3G Iphone vs. 3 GS Phone ?*

third party cables do not always work or do not last as long as oem cables. IMO, get the real thing.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How much milli amps required to charge 3G Iphone vs. 3 GS Phone ?*

By the looks of it you bought a cheap product which most often do not live up to the claims, I can find them on ebay for $5.99 Folding AC Home Wall Charger 3 in 1 USB Charging Cord for iPhone Android Phone | eBay
Specs for both iphones 
iPhone 3G - Technical Specifications
iPhone 3GS - Technical Specifications


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

sobeit said:


> third party cables do not always work or do not last as long as oem cables. IMO, get the real thing.


Where is the cheapest I could get the real thing?
Can only buy from Apple Store or can get real thing from Ebay too?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How much milli amps required to charge 3G Iphone vs. 3 GS Phone ?*

Do a search for one like this search http://www.amazon.ca/Apple-Wall-Charger-Cable-iPhone/dp/B007RGA672


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

joeten said:


> Do a search for one like this search http://www.amazon.ca/Apple-Wall-Charger-Cable-iPhone/dp/B007RGA672


When you search. How would you know if you buying the real thing or not?
If it is not the real thing will they say generic apple iPhone charger or cable? Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How much milli amps required to charge 3G Iphone vs. 3 GS Phone ?*

I showed you in the link, the search term is OEM which is original equipment manufacture.


----------

